
Innovation and the Neoliberal Idioms of Development - adrian_mrd
http://www.boundary2.org/2018/08/leary/
======
adrian_mrd
> “Innovation”: a ubiquitous word with a slippery meaning.

“An innovation is a novelty that sticks,” writes Michael North in Novelty: A
History of the New, pointing out the basic ontological problem of the word: if
it sticks, it ceases to be a novelty.

 __*

I find that the current usage of the word innovation is largely meaningless.
As a word, it has a great ‘brand’ (reputation? cachet? connotation?) but in
90-95% of the uses and contexts I hear it in, its usage is so vague as to be
almost meaningless.

See also: agile, privacy, feedback.

